# $ 60 Movies



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

It would appear thar Universal/Comcast have decided to test out movies at home. If there is a movie playing downtown you want to see, then if you have a HD set and $ 60 you can watch it at home on your big screen at the same time its playing downtown. They are trying this out in (2) test cities to start. Atlanta, Ga. and Portland, Ore.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

I would have liked to have been in that meeting "Unfortunately our $30 plan is not working, I suggest that we raise the price to $60". When will they learn.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I might bite for a $59.99 plan.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

$60 per month and no limit of movies and reruns.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kiknwing said:


> I would have liked to have been in that meeting "Unfortunately our $30 plan is not working, I suggest that we raise the price to $60". When will they learn.


Idiots. Obviously, they just don't learn.

Rich


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Actually, if this is a currently playing movie, then it is a better idea than $30 a month before DVD.

Imagine 3 couples, a couple of pizzas and some beer in my HT to see _The Thing_ this weekend. That's $20 per couple for the movie. Less than the theater. I think this actually a better idea than DirecTV's implementation.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Herdfan said:


> Actually, if this is a currently playing movie, then it is a better idea than $30 a month before DVD.
> 
> Imagine 3 couples, a couple of pizzas and some beer in my HT to see _The Thing_ this weekend. That's $20 per couple for the movie. Less than the theater. I think this actually a better idea than DirecTV's implementation.


As soon you'll get money from those couples you would violate a law and should be punished !


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Now it would appear that theater owners are going to oppose the $ 60 movie plan. Claiming it could mean less revenue for there businesses. I will stay away from rmovie ticket prices.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Universal decided not to go through with it.

http://www.thewrap.com/movies/article/universal-backs-down-tower-heist-early-vod-31785


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Remember back in '82... A VHS cost over $100 even way after the movie was out of the theater.


----------

